# 98 Sentra ran out of gas, now runs bad+dies



## F1aReD (Mar 17, 2009)

I recently ran my 98 Sentra out of gas. The car has been sitting in my driveway, and I do try to keep a small amount of gas in it, so I can start it every so often for 5-10 min to get up to temp.

Well now the car runs extremely bad, and usually it would violently shake then die, or if it did run you could go forward and it would die. It seems to be running now, but the idle is still horrible.

Where should I start? Do you think this will be something cheap and easy that I can do myself?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i believe there is a bleed procedure to be used when you run out of gas ???


----------



## F1aReD (Mar 17, 2009)

bleed procedure? disconnect the gas line? is there anything else i should check?


is it possible there is something stuck in the fuel filter? i know the gas tank leaks, so maybe there is a small peice of rust or something?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Check the FSM

Fuel filters should last a long time...


Leak ???
check your ECU codes it may be in fail safe mode.


----------



## slavrenz (Apr 16, 2010)

You more than likely sucked a bunch of crud up in your fuel pump. That's why you should never run your car empty - you'll probably need to replace your fuel pump.


----------



## F1aReD (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, it leaks if you fill it above a quarter of a tank, so it either needs a whole new tank or a filler neck. 

I dunno, I took out the fuel filter, turned the ignition on, a bunch of brown cruddy gas came out, put it back together, now it runs O.K.

Although it sort of just fixed itself before that anyway, but it does run and start better


----------



## sx_ual (Mar 12, 2008)

running out of gas will cause the fuel pump motor to over heat. if you run your car till empty alot you can shock the motor when filling iit up with gas. fuel pumps are designed to be submurged for cooling. if it still runs bad or your having re occuring problems try pulling out the fuel pump and check for cracks in the housing. and try not to let the fuel gauge go to the E line. you will have 5-7 liters left in the tank but its to keep the pump submerged.


----------

